# No Fuel Pressure???



## wingunder (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a 92' 300zx 32NA. I pulled the intake plenum to repair a valve cover oil leak, and did a coolant by-pass while I had the plenum off. Got it back together but it won't start. I also replaced the fuel filter and fuel lines beyond the filter. I pulled the fuel line from the filter and the pump spits out about 2 table spoonful of fuel. I checked the pump fuse and its good. The car ran fine before all this. Could the pump take a dump for no apparent reason? Thanks for any insight....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Anything mechanical can fail at any time, so, it's possible. If my memory serves correct, those Z's used a fuel pump control module, so the best thing to do is follow the factory service manual steps to diagnose rather than just assume it's the pump. You can download the service manual for free at multiple sites, including Nico Club's site and NissanHelp.com has individual chapters available in their "knowledge base" section.


----------



## wingunder (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks smj999smj. I'll try to find that download and following it.
Thanks again, Steve


----------

